# Best Battery Charger



## EXPRESS (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello I Just Purchased A Traxxas Slash 4x4 And Was Wondering What Battery Charger I Should Purchase Play On Running Lipo In The Future But Would Like A All Around Charger To Charge Every Type Of Battery Avaiible


----------



## EXPRESS (Jun 2, 2010)

i cant believe no one has any input on this subject


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

onxy 230 good all round chrager no xtra power supply needed


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

EXPRESS said:


> i cant believe no one has any input on this subject


Probably because there's hundreds of options. Triton chargers might be what you want. There's 4 of them or so.


----------



## EXPRESS (Jun 2, 2010)

cool thanxs guys


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

personally i really like the venom pro charger. the nice thing about it is that you can update that software from venoms web site.


----------



## jajones (Mar 29, 2010)

i think that hypron and the pasport ultra are really good chargers


----------



## JTM Racing (Dec 7, 2009)

If you plan on running lipo look for a charger with a built in balancing port


----------



## slsspark (Dec 14, 2008)

The new MRC charger look pretty good for about $80 they will do lipo, life, nimh, nicd, lead acid. and it had balancing ports.


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

Cheapest chargers are from Hong Kong.

For example Hobby King Turnigy Accucel 6 charge and balance.










Can't go to wrong with a Duratrax Onyx 230 (but it does not balance)

There are a lot of good chargers out there. check out data on forums. Use the search function. There is a lot of data out there.

go to a local RC race track and talk to the racers. You can see the chargers and get a look at what they are using.

Don't forget you will need a 12V power supply for most chargers.


----------

